
Coronavirus Disease (Covid-19) – Our World in Data - msdocs
https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus
======
gooseus
Lots of interesting charts, maps, and links in there, like daily WHO Situation
Report[1], and nCoV-2019 Data Working Group up-to-date dashboard[2].

[1] [https://www.who.int/docs/default-
source/coronaviruse/situati...](https://www.who.int/docs/default-
source/coronaviruse/situation-
reports/20200309-sitrep-49-covid-19.pdf?sfvrsn=70dabe61_2)

[2] [https://healthmap.org/covid-19/](https://healthmap.org/covid-19/)

